# licking river



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

several of us from the fish ohio canoe club are planning a float trip on the licking river from newark thur the blackhand gorge state nature preserve. any one float that section? any info would be helpful.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

deleted


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

thanks for the info


----------

